# 2011 335d w/ Sport/Prem Pkg...Steering Wheel Question



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

I was looking on BMWUSA.com at some CPO 2011 335d that had both the sport pkg and the prem pkg and noticed that the steering wheel comes with thumb grips, was this introduced in 2011? 

From what I can remember, the 335d never came with thumb grips. 

I know on the 335i (no d) you can only get thumb grips on the steering wheel if you order a manual trans. If you order the auto there are no thumb grips. 

I'm not talking about the m-sport wheel but the regular 335d with sports/prem. 

Does anyone here have a 2011 335d with sports/prem that also has the thumb grips?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Are you referring to the paddle shifters?

My 2010 sports/premium has those. I thought for 2011 they changed to buttons vs the paddles. I prefer the paddles myself.


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

No, I said thumb grips.

Here is the listing, on BMWUSA.Com
2011 335d on sale at Tulley BMW
It has the sport seats so it has the sports pkg but look at the steering wheel, it has thumb grips at 10:00 and 2:00

I test drive a 2011 335d at my dealer a few weeks ago and it also had the sport pkg but did NOT have these thumb grips below pictured.

Noone knows the answer to this? Why are some coming w/ thumb grips and some without?

http://nitra.bmwcpodealer.com/cpo/VehicleDetails/820394553


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you are referring to curves on steering wheel near paddles shift location. If thats case then I thought those are standard. I have them in 09 335d. But now that you have pointed I think they come with heated steering wheel. Or may be combination of sports package with paddles and heated steering wheel.. Its just wild guess based on various 335d I have seen online


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

So if you get the heated steering wheel option then you get the curves on the steering wheel?

Can anyone else confirm that? I can't tell from this Tulley car if it has the heated steering wheel option, the button is hidden.


Yeah I am NOT talking about the paddle shifters, I'm talking about the curves on the Steering Wheel, like the curves on the M-Sport Steering wheel. Why does this car at Tulley's BMW have the curves? It has sport seats so it has sport pkg but I tested a 335d with sport pkg at the dealer and that car did NOT have the curves on the steering wheel.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I think the "thumb grips" are standard. I have those as well on my sport wheel package, but do not have the "heated anything" option, I live in Florida!:rofl:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I think it has Cold weather package coz it has headlight washers. And also New England dealers usually order ZCW. If you have ZCW you get heated steering wheel unless there is option to remove it which I dont see on BMWNA configurator.


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks guys, really appreciate it, I think you are right, either the curves are part of the heated steering wheel standalone option or it's grouped with the cold weather pkg.

Check out this other auction on BMWUSA.com, it also has the curved steering wheel and this one has the cold weather pkg which includes the heated steering wheel in the options listing. So my only other question is can you get the curves with just the standalone heated steering wheel option or does the curves only come if you order the cold weather pkg?

http://nitra.bmwcpodealer.com/cpo/VehicleDetails/751599943


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

Oh another weird question is these photos with the curves on the steering wheel, I don't see any paddle shifters, so if you get the cold weather pkg, you don't get the paddle shifters?

Sorry guys, just trying to understand what I am seeing in these pics.


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

I also wonder if this has anything to do with order the sport steering wheel with paddle shifters or not because when you go to BMWUSA.com and build it now for the 335d under the option box for checking Sport Pkg, it has a box for Sport Steering Wheel OR a box for Sport Steering Wheel with paddle shifters, so it appears you can order the sport steering wheel with paddles or without. Maybe this has something to do with whether you get the curves in the steering wheel?

If anyone has any other info that would be cool to hear since you all have the 335d


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Bimmer4life said:


> Thanks guys, really appreciate it, I think you are right, either the curves are part of the heated steering wheel standalone option or it's grouped with the cold weather pkg.
> 
> Check out this other auction on BMWUSA.com, it also has the curved steering wheel and this one has the cold weather pkg which includes the heated steering wheel in the options listing. So my only other question is can you get the curves with just the standalone heated steering wheel option or does the curves only come if you order the cold weather pkg?
> 
> Flyingman has already confirmed that his steering has those curves but doesnt have ZCP or heated steering wheel. so I think there will be some other reason to it.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Bimmer4life said:


> Thanks guys, really appreciate it, I think you are right, either the curves are part of the heated steering wheel standalone option or it's grouped with the cold weather pkg.
> 
> Check out this other auction on BMWUSA.com, it also has the curved steering wheel and this one has the cold weather pkg which includes the heated steering wheel in the options listing. So my only other question is can you get the curves with just the standalone heated steering wheel option or does the curves only come if you order the cold weather pkg?


Flyingman has already confirmed that his steering has those curves but doesnt have ZCP or heated steering wheel. so I think there will be some other reason to it.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Bimmer4life said:


> Oh another weird question is these photos with the curves on the steering wheel, I don't see any paddle shifters, so if you get the cold weather pkg, you don't get the paddle shifters?
> 
> Sorry guys, just trying to understand what I am seeing in these pics.


You get option of paddles with Sports package only. Nothing to do with Cold weather. I have all packages offered in 2009 and have paddles and curves on steering wheel. But if you take MSport then you dont get heated steering wheel.



Bimmer4life said:


> I also wonder if this has anything to do with order the sport steering wheel with paddle shifters or not because when you go to BMWUSA.com and build it now for the 335d under the option box for checking Sport Pkg, it has a box for Sport Steering Wheel OR a box for Sport Steering Wheel with paddle shifters, so it appears you can order the sport steering wheel with paddles or without. Maybe this has something to do with whether you get the curves in the steering wheel?
> 
> If anyone has any other info that would be cool to hear since you all have the 335d


It seems like you get curves on steering with Sports package or Msport nothing to do with heated options. Car you drove might have had steering replacement or something.


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

Flyingman do you have paddle shifters?


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

How could this car from Tullye's have the sport seats (sport pkg) and Not have the paddles? I don't understand that.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Bimmer4life said:


> How could this car from Tullye's have the sport seats (sport pkg) and Not have the paddles? I don't understand that.


coz they didnt want to pay 100 bucks extra or forgot to check box while ordering. 
There are 2 options under sports package or MSport.

Sports leather steering wheel 
Sports leather steering wheel with paddle shifters

They ordered first choice


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone. It's weird cause you can't do that for the regular 335i on build it now, if you tick the auto trans it will automatically force the paddle shifters you can't take off the paddles if you do it takes off the auto trans. 

For the 335d, it is the opposite, you can elect to not have the paddles but also have the sport steering wheel. 

Pretty confusing.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I can't answer the question but I think your assumptions are wrong. 

I have an '11 with ZSP and ZCW (heated wheel) and paddles, and I do NOT have the thumb rests. I was a little bummed as I thought I'd have them, but it is pretty minor.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Bimmer4life said:


> Thanks everyone. It's weird cause you can't do that for the regular 335i on build it now, if you tick the auto trans it will automatically force the paddle shifters you can't take off the paddles if you do it takes off the auto trans.
> 
> For the 335d, it is the opposite, you can elect to not have the paddles but also have the sport steering wheel.
> 
> Pretty confusing.


I just went to BMWNA and built 335i and observed same thing. That's strange


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

mecodoug said:


> I can't answer the question but I think your assumptions are wrong.
> 
> I have an '11 with ZSP and ZCW (heated wheel) and paddles, and I do NOT have the thumb rests. I was a little bummed as I thought I'd have them, but it is pretty minor.


I have never tried new paddles but from pics it makes me feel it would be inconvenient to have thumb rest when you have new style paddles.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

mecodoug said:


> I can't answer the question but I think your assumptions are wrong.
> 
> I have an '11 with ZSP and ZCW (heated wheel) and paddles, and I do NOT have the thumb rests. I was a little bummed as I thought I'd have them, but it is pretty minor.


Same here. '11 ZCW and ZSP with heated wheel and paddle shifters but no thumb rest. My thumbs don't seem to mind.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Flyingman has already confirmed that his steering has those curves but doesnt have ZCP or heated steering wheel. so I think there will be some other reason to it.


Folks, I stand corrected, I do not have the "Thumb Rests", but I really thought I did. I'm easily confused.:dunno:

Must be in one of my other cars. I really use the paddle shifters a lot, so that is actually where my thumbs "rest".:thumbup:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Folks, I stand corrected, I do not have the "Thumb Rests", but I really thought I did. I'm easily confused.:dunno:
> 
> Must be in one of my other cars. I really use the paddle shifters a lot, so that is actually where my thumbs "rest".:thumbup:


I too stand corrected. I dont have them. Realized it yesterday. So funny you get easily confused

not that it matters but for sake of conclusion it seems 335d with paddles dont have Thumb rests


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

E90 330i had thumb grips as well.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I too stand corrected. I dont have them. Realized it yesterday. So funny you get easily confused
> 
> not that it matters but for sake of conclusion it seems 335d with paddles dont have Thumb rests


Just to add to some confusion. I do not have paddles and do not think I have those Thumb rests.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Just to add to some confusion. I do not have paddles and do not think I have those Thumb rests.


But if I am correct you dont have sports package as well. I am thinking they come with sports package without paddles.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Correct, I have next to nothing for options.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe,

I recall my dad telling me when I was a kid and putting my hands on everything, that I could put one thumb in my mouth and the other up my arse, then switch them.:rofl:

His way of saying I better keep my hands to myself.

So, if in case you are needing a place to put your thumbs....?:dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I actually don't think I'd like a steering wheel like that. I seem to recall some rent car having one like that and it annoying me.


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a 2011 335d with Sport package, paddle shifters and heated steering wheel... but no thumb grips.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

yep no thumb rest bumps on my 2011 335d with sport/prem/paddle shifters ,no heated steering wheel,seems to be a paddle shifter or no thing


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

KarlB said:


> yep no thumb rest bumps on my 2011 335d with sport/prem/paddle shifters ,no heated steering wheel,seems to be a paddle shifter or no thing


My CA had me drive a X6 last year to kill some time while I was waiting for an oil change and proudly pointed out the "new" thumb rests on the steering wheel. He was somewhat deflated when I told him my 2005 Ford Focus Wagon had them.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

KarlB said:


> yep no thumb rest bumps on my 2011 335d with sport/prem/paddle shifters ,no heated steering wheel,seems to be a paddle shifter or no thing


My CA had me drive a X6 last year to kill some time while I was waiting for an oil change and proudly pointed out the "new" thumb rests on the steering wheel. He was somewhat deflated when I told him my 2005 Ford Focus Wagon had them.

I find them a nice touch, but not a big deal.


----------

